# 2" drivers on full size ID horns?



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

I was curious if any people have attempted attaching a 2" compression driver to a pair of full size ID bodies and what there thoughts were. It seems that the entry would have to be modified heavily. Besides the modification what would be the pros and cons? Would a supertweeter be required to help the extend the higher freq.? Would there be any real benefit?
I was looking but couldn't find any real info on the subject. Not really interested in changing my present setup, but was curious. I cant imagine trying to fit a larger driver on my full size ID horns esp. with a 10" in the kickpanels. lol The 2500ti's cause enough aggravation as far as size and weight. If I had the 2426's i would be cutting sheetmetal.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

TheScottishBear said:


> I was curious if any people have attempted attaching a 2" compression driver to a pair of full size ID bodies and what there thoughts were. It seems that the entry would have to be modified heavily. Besides the modification what would be the pros and cons? Would a supertweeter be required to help the extend the higher freq.? Would there be any real benefit?
> I was looking but couldn't find any real info on the subject. Not really interested in changing my present setup, but was curious. I cant imagine trying to fit a larger driver on my full size ID horns esp. with a 10" in the kickpanels. lol The 2500ti's cause enough aggravation as far as size and weight. If I had the 2426's i would be cutting sheetmetal.


No real benefit other than some increased sensitivity below 1000 hz but the horn is rolling off in that area anyways. A super tweeter would be beneficial since the larger drivers don't do well above 8 to 10 Khz.

I have done this and the horn gets shorter but with the larger driver the overall dimensions are increased.

Eric


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've done it. But a 1.5" is easier to get on the big bodies without really modifing them much.

But if those tiny 2500s are giving you trouble, then a large format driver would be a big headache.


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> No real benefit other than some increased sensitivity below 1000 hz but the horn is rolling off in that area anyways.
> Eric


I'm running my Beyma CD10Nd's down to 800hz with a 24dB/oct hp and they sound great but start to sound a little mushy at high volumes. Should I be using a steeper crossover?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fenis said:


> I'm running my Beyma CD10Nd's down to 800hz with a 24dB/oct hp and they sound great but start to sound a little mushy at high volumes. Should I be using a steeper crossover?


Just use a higher crossover point like 900Hz or 1000Hz - make sure to reset your level, sometimes you need to  

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The mouth is going to have to be sigificantly larger to get down low.

I made a set of 250 hertz fiberglass horns that were 1/4th size throats and 1/4th size mouths for 2" drivers- looked like BIG ID horns. So big they wouldn't fit in the car.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

TheScottishBear said:


> I was curious if any people have attempted attaching a 2" compression driver to a pair of full size ID bodies and what there thoughts were. It seems that the entry would have to be modified heavily. Besides the modification what would be the pros and cons? Would a supertweeter be required to help the extend the higher freq.? Would there be any real benefit?
> I was looking but couldn't find any real info on the subject. Not really interested in changing my present setup, but was curious. I cant imagine trying to fit a larger driver on my full size ID horns esp. with a 10" in the kickpanels. lol The 2500ti's cause enough aggravation as far as size and weight. If I had the 2426's i would be cutting sheetmetal.


I have bad news and good news.

The bad news is that a 2" compression driver will sound unlistenable on the 'typical' HLCD for the car. This is because *the more you undersize a horn, the more you get resonant peaks and dips in the response.*

This is really painful to listen to.

The good news is that you can remove a huge chunk of a horn in the "Z Axis" as long as you blend the mouth into some type of boundary.

For instance, lets say you want to run a horn down to 300hz. Ideally, it should be about 11.25" deep. (speed of sound, divided by 300 hz, divided by four.) The mouth should be something like 50" x 50". (No that wasn't a typo. *The mouth should be about four feet in height and width!!!)*

The way that you can 'cheat' is by getting the angle right for the first few inches of the horn, *then blend that into something else.* Typical a corner.









That's one of the reasons that my horns are so small and play down to 300hz.

It is also the reason, IMHO, that many people prefer the sound of the shallow Image Dynamics 'mini horns' to the full size horns. The mini horns are closer to this ideal than the full size horns.


----------

